# Pre-cooling works!



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

We knew it did, but here is some visual confirmation. Mind you my car baked in the Florida sun all day and the windows aren't tinted yet.

Cooled 36 F in 4 minutes!


----------

